
White House shares doctored video to support punishment of journalist Jim Acosta - HoppedUpMenace
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/11/08/white-house-shares-doctored-video-support-punishment-journalist-jim-acosta/
======
shshhdhs
Dupe. Has been posted several times today.

